# question



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

My girlfriend has two chow rescues a male and female my Leah is around the male fozzy a lot and there fine together.but when all three dogs are together the female chow necko follows my Leah around and licks at her gums to the point were my dog gets really anoyed to were Leah will give a growl and necko will be submissive and stop but just for a second and then right back to doing it again.anybody know what this means or why?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

it is usually out of respect,or showing the "lickee" that they are boss,and also wild dogs,and wolve/fox types would regurgitate food for pups.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We used to have a Beagle that did that our boy Sam the APBT we had at the time would do the same allow it for a while then give a grunting growl. But then the beagle would stop. It always seemed to be an affectionate sign of submissive behavior to me.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

If the chow doesn't stop when given the warning, you need to stop it. It'll only take a little longer after the first warning for your girl to give another, harder warning that could devolve into a fight. IMO, warnings are okay as long as they're heeded.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just as WW said it is a sign of submission, the show is showing her submission to Leah, but as kate said please be careful this could lead to other things if not stopped at the first growl.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

That is what I thought thanks for the info.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Kush does this to Bruno,and it drives Bruno nuts. He will bite at Kush after a while,which has lead to a tiny scuffle. So we now catch Kush in the act when he's first starting,and make him go lay down for a while.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah that what happens with Leah she gets a little vocal and necko immediately lays down and Leah walks away


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

It is a sign of submission but since she continues doing it, also a way to test the dominance of your female. Since apparently they aren't out alot together the chow could be constantly testing to see if she should challenge for that dominance position. By acting submission, by pushing and pushing if she still doesn't feel she can best your dog she can back down and use the submission tactics again. As mentioned, definetly correct the chow so as to avoid the actual dominance full challenge.


----------

